# Generator Question.



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Do any of you Generator gurus know if I can use a Kohler 8.5RMY with the Siemens genready panel and built in transfer switch?

The genready TS is made for Generac and Siemens. I thoough I read on here that Kohler uses a different set up.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It is an older generator, maybe from around 2000.


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

From my experiance Kohler has to use its own.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Come on.. Nothing?


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

We have two 1.25 Megawatt Kohler generators at the facility I work at. I call a contractor out to service them.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

If it's an automatic transfer switch, you'll need a Kohler switch. When it's new, Kohler does the initial startup and completes the warranty, you're not supposed to even install the battery without the rep being there. I would contact a Kohler supplier in your area and get their advice.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Kohler is a PITA... don't install them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

People in the area sometimes ask me why I hesitate to answer them when they ask me if I would give them a price to install generators at their property. I am going to copy this thread as a perfect example to show them why I hesitate.


----------

